# KRK RP5 - Should I/Shouldn't I



## p_wats

Hey guys,

I don't have a lot of cash, but I've been doing a lot of home recording lately and would like to upgrade my monitors (right now I use decent headphones and then try the mixes on an old stereo system with crappy speakers, so anything is an improvement). 

Someone recently offered me a pair of KRK RP5 monitors for around $200. I assume they are likely G1 versions, but Long and McQuade sells the G2s for $195 each. Seems like a good deal, but I'm looking for last minute opinions. 

Please keep in mind that I can't afford much more, so this price range is ideal (I know that's very limiting, but I've heard good things about the KRKs). 

Thanks!


----------



## fraser

if i could find a deal like that, id grab it. never used these monitors, but theyre spoken highly enough that if i could get a deal on them, i would.
hard to find a decent set of monitors for $200.


----------



## Guest

I had a chance to listen to some Rockit 5's last week at a photo shoot and they were very nice for such small speakers. For under $200 I think it's a good deal, but more than new? Nah. I'd just buy new. Used is used. You don't know how they were abused. They're meant for low volume, reference type listening so it's be pretty easy for someone to abuse them.


----------



## fraser

iaresee said:


> I had a chance to listen to some Rockit 5's last week at a photo shoot and they were very nice for such small speakers. For under $200 I think it's a good deal, but more than new? Nah. I'd just buy new. Used is used. You don't know how they were abused. They're meant for low volume, reference type listening so it's be pretty easy for someone to abuse them.


i agree, if the price is not so much less than new- in fact i bought all my recording equipment new for the reasons you suggest- but i havent bought my monitors yet- these are about 1/2 price if he gets the used ones.


----------



## Chito

I have exactly those monitors. I bought them new about 5 years ago from L&M. For $200 I think thats a good deal. Cost me at least twice that much if I remember right. These speakers actually play loud and I usually do my guitar practicing with it. Haven't had any issues since I got it. It's not the most transparent speaker around but for the money it's hard to beat.


----------



## Kenmac

Chito said:


> I have exactly those monitors. I bought them new about 5 years ago from L&M. For $200 I think thats a good deal. Cost me at least twice that much if I remember right. These speakers actually play loud and I usually do my guitar practicing with it. Haven't had any issues since I got it. It's not the most transparent speaker around but for the money it's hard to beat.


I have a set of KRK Rokit 5s that I've been using for the past couple of years in my recording space. I agree with Chito, I'd say for $200.00 you're getting a good deal. Here's a photo of some of the equipment I'm using with the Rokits.


----------



## p_wats

Hey guys,

Thanks for all your advice!!! I knew posting here was a good idea. 

Unfortunately, the guy I was hoping to buy them from has disappeared. Whether he sold them to someone else or just decided to keep them, I'm not sure, but I can't get a hold of him. 

Looks like it's back to the headphones for me...for now!


----------



## fretboard

If you're close to Saved By Technology (Yonge & Wellesley'ish) - stop by there and see what they've got. For the money you mentioned above, you should be able to slide into some Edirol's that without breaking the bank, should serve you well. Here's a search I did on their studio monitors in stock (in CDN prices). Hope it helps.

http://www.savedbytechnology.com/cgi-bin/prodsearchlcnew.pl?text_string=studio monitors


----------



## p_wats

Wow! Thanks for that! I had no idea that place existed. Does anyone have an opinion on the MA-20s?


----------



## old crow

I've been hunting monitors and had a listen to JBL 2325 ?? ( I'll have to ck that # ) 5" powered and I was shocked. We, the sales person and i A/B 'd them with KRK 6", Yamaha 8" and even Dynaudio that were around $1200. and these little JBL's sounded as good as all but the Dyn's and that was very close. Way more transparent then the KRK's.In fact they sounded very similar to the Dynaudios, just a bit harsher in the mids.....but who knows, they were right out of the box and he said the Dyn's had been on the floor for about 8 mos.
Bottom line A/B quite a few before you buy....also remember we all hear a bit different and it also depends on the style of music you're mixing.


----------



## Andy

The Yorkville YSM-1 monitors are excellent. I really find 5" woofers to be lacking, I would end up mixing way too heavy in the bass.

Personally, I use a pair of Mission M32i bookshelves. Yeah, they're not studio monitors, but they're very accurate to my ear, and they have an incredible midrange.


----------



## p_wats

Well, I can finally say that I got a hold of the KRK RP-5s and am really enjoying them! Unlike the first seller on Craigslist, who bailed and left me hanging, this guy not only kept his word, but stayed firm when other people offered him more money! In the end they only cost me $120 for the pair! 

They are surrounding me right now and I'm very pleased. Although suddenly I can hear some major flaws in my mixes. ha.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I had RP-6s for quite some time. Great monitor for the price. I just switched to some Mackie 824 MKIIs. I would have said upgraded, but monitors are a far too subjective item. One person's flat response is another person's scooped or exagerated frequency of some sort.

All you can do is listen to lots of music on them and figure out how to use them to get a result that sounds great on all sound systems.


----------



## david henman

Andy said:


> The Yorkville YSM-1 monitors are excellent.


...i have three pair. you see them on craigslist all the time for about $150/pair.

one day i'll upgrade but, for now, they really work well for me.


----------

